# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  The Millipede Paracord Survival Bracelet - when life depends on quick deployment

## paracordist

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I recognized the Millipede Paracord Survival Bracelet as a winning design as soon as I first saw it in action. While it looks like a cobra stitch bracelet (and clearly that’s a popular look!), it certainly does not perform like one. Deploying a cobra stitch “survival” bracelet is a tedious and time consuming process – what if time is of the essence? The Millipede bracelet can literally disintegrate into life-saving cordage with a firm tug. Awesome. 

Check out this video from the creator:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dNqJdfbZEw

----------


## Sparky93

Sweet lookin, so when are you goin to add a fire steel and striker  :Smile: 
Cuz that would be pretty sweet.... B.S.B. 2.0 .....

----------


## Winter

A belt would be some serious cordage.

Rifle sling may be better.

Great braid. Pretty amazing really.

----------


## Sparky93

> A belt would be some serious cordage.
> 
> Rifle sling may be better.
> 
> Great braid. Pretty amazing really.


Aw man, you got me drool'n for a millipede belt now. And you could use Dave canterbury's multi-use blanket pin for the belt buckle, as he shows in a youtube video.

blanket%20pin%20awl.jpg

He advise's to cut off the long pointy bit on the end in the video.....

----------


## Winter

Dave Canterbury Invented the Penannular brootch?  haha, just funning ya.

Looks like a brootch pin made of hardened steel/iron. If it for flint or a ferro rod?

----------


## canid

might as well be. it'd be easy enough to make one from carbon steel.

----------


## crashdive123

So Kevin - have you figured out the knot in the vid?

----------


## paracordist

> So Kevin - have you figured out the knot in the vid?


 I really like this so I contacted the maker to help make these available. I learned he has a tutorial already on YouTube by same username as the vid posted above.

----------


## Sparky93

Winter- Okay, had to look up what a penannular brootch is  :Smile:  Now I know.

Canid- Yah you could propably make it for cheaper, he sell his for $22.

This may be a stupid question, but in the video he uses his to start a fire with flint, would it also work with a ferro rod?

----------


## Winter

Yeah, it will work with a ferro rod.

----------


## Sparky93

Just watched his tutorial on how to make the millipede, looks easy enough even I could do it  :Smile: 
I like it's shear simplicity

----------


## paracordist

> Just watched his tutorial on how to make the millipede, looks easy enough even I could do it 
> I like it's shear simplicity


. It really is cool. It should replace all cobra bracelets

----------


## letslearntogether47

That's pretty cool,Kevin.
I've done a cobra stitch lanyard in the past.Might just have to pull out the parachord and give it a try.

----------


## Sparky93

I made my first survival bracelet yesterday.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sorry for the picture quality, it was taken with my phone. The weave turned out pretty good but I never could figure out the false turks head not, so after about an hour of trying to tie it I finally settled with my best attempt at it.

----------


## hunter63

> .........
> Canid- Yah you could propably make it for cheaper, he sell his for $22.
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but in the video he uses his to start a fire with flint, would it also work with a ferro rod?


Who Dave?
Did a search didn't see that....great idea.

----------


## Sparky93

Can somebody point me in the right direction to tie the knot used as a button as seen in Kevin's pics at the start of this thread. The video on how to make the millipede braclet calls it a false turks head knot. I can't follow the video instructions for nothing and I can't find pictoral instructions for the "false turks head" knot. Does this knot have another name? Any information would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## crashdive123

He has a good vid on his single strand turks head stopper knot.  




This knot is also called the Chinese button knot or Celtic button knot (guess it depends on who is tying it).  As you can see in the second vid, it is the same thing.

----------


## crashdive123

Just realized (happens every now and then) that you need to tie your know with two strands.  He also has a good vid on the two strand diamond knot.

----------


## Sparky93

Thanks Crash, thats just what I was looking for.

----------


## paracordist

Thx for getting my back crash. You are on the money, it's the lanyard knot aka two strand diamond knot

----------


## crashdive123

I'm using that knot (and your vids) along with a single pacing bead (your vids again) for the retaining strap on the firesteels I incorporate into sheaths.

----------


## Sparky93

On the one I made I invented a new knot for the button, I call it the clump not. It is circular enough to use as a button, but does not look nearly as pretty as yours. I am still in the process of learning the lanyard knot, but it still eludes me.

----------


## paracordist

Love to see pics crash!

Here I added jute andscraper to a millipede
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Love to see pics crash!


I'll do one better.  I ran (OK, I walked) out to my shop and did a quick video.

----------


## paracordist

awesome!!!!!!

----------

